# Cornucopia



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

I still have the cornucopia basket my mom used to use at Thanksgiving. She's get some fruits and let me arrange them in the basket to use for our holiday table centerpiece.


----------



## gennie (Nov 27, 2019)

I had one of those.  Small assorted gourd in fall, small Christmas tree ornaments at Christmas.  Or other years, it held small cuttings of pine, cedar or hemlock with a few small tree ornaments.  I wish I knew where it went.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

gennie said:


> I had one of those.  Small assorted gourd in fall, small Christmas tree ornaments at Christmas.  Or other years, it held small cuttings of pine, cedar or hemlock with a few small tree ornaments.  I wish I knew where it went.



I had one also   ..... I guess it got tossed out when I moved a couple years ago.


----------

